

Cockroach Design Document - atrniv
https://docs.google.com/document/d/11k2EmhLGSbViBvi6_zFEiKzuXxYF49ZuuDJLe6O8gBU/edit?usp=sharing

======
david-given
Aw, man. I thought that this was the design document for cockroaches.

That is, someone had studied cockroaches and, pretending they were an
engineering project, had written up the design document for that project. That
would be a really interesting read.

------
saosebastiao
Wow...is this the same Spencer Kimball of GIMP and GTK+? Pretty impressive
project portfolio there.

~~~
xaqfox
That explains the naming choice.

